# Iron X



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone on here got ant experience of this product www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=191377 sounds like it's really good stuff and could probably do away with claying :?:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bigsyd has used it on his RS and was impressed with the results but it is not used as a replacemet a good clay bar


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wolf Chemicals Deironizer is where it's at now. Much easier to use and it doesn't smell like something rotted in the bottle.


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Iron X doesnt smell bad anymore as they changed the scent......

As for the Wolf Chemicals, interestingly i have spoke to many of othe Pro's who have reverted back to Iron X as they prefer it.....well more so for the wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

Iron X is a great product, on wheels and paint.

I agree with the comment on the Wolfs, I tried that as its cheaper, but while it does do a job its not as effective as Iron X in my opinion, it needs more than one application to do what Iron X will do in one.


----------



## Dan_M (Jun 25, 2011)

How does ironx and wolfs compare to VIRO-SOL?
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I bought some Iron X on big syds recommendation as I had hoped to breath some life back into my rather expensive OZ alloys that had been absolutely buggered by Ferodo DS3000 pads (admittedly I value braking more than bling wheels but I would rather have both )

Anyway I had a go on the wheels, and was very impressed. So I did the whole car. Needless to say I would recommend this product to anyone. I would swear I had clayed the car it was that smooth afterwards. Thanks to Big syd for the wind ups as well lol


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Matt B said:


> I bought some Iron X on big syds recommendation as I had hoped to breath some life back into my rather expensive OZ alloys that had been absolutely buggered by Ferodo DS3000 pads (admittedly I value braking more than bling wheels but I would rather have both )
> 
> Anyway I had a go on the wheels, and was very impressed. So I did the whole car. Needless to say I would recommend this product to anyone. I would swear I had clayed the car it was that smooth afterwards. Thanks to Big syd for the wind ups as well lol


Jesus Matt all of Bolton must have heard me on my mobile on Saturday :lol: telling you there may be a chance that your car may dissolve into a heap and all you would be left with would be 4 Tyres :lol: :lol: :lol:  
Glad you liked the stuff, well worth the money


----------



## Mark1976 (Mar 2, 2011)

Just bought some on-line last night along with a new clay bar. If it turns up by Sat then I'll post some feedback to you all. If I can remeber I'll try taking some pics too.


----------

